# First post-grandson needs advice- surf fishing



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys saw this site and hoping someone can answer a few questions about surf fishing in Pensacola next week.he wants to get a pompano or anything that bites in the surf.not sure what size hooks to use and if top and bottom rigs are best.he did catch whiting before and loves to just get some action.
Saw some red fish been caught but I'm not going to be there to help and his dad is not a surf fishing guy.so any advice on hooks,bait,tide rigs would be great.also are whiting biting now or is it to early? Thanks again guys.bye the way he is 11 years old and loves to fish.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I'm still learning myself but I ran across this site today. Some great reading material with pictures to boot. Pay close attention the the rigging portion and how to read the surf. There are other post on the forum if you do a search as well.

http://fishingdestinguide.com/FISH-POMPANO.html

Btw, I have been using 2 8ft rods for over a year with good success on double drop rigs and 2 to 4 ounces weights. I prefer live sand fleas or fresh peeled shrimp. By fresh I mean buying live and poping the heads off at the beach, not the water logged dead shrimp at the bottom of the tank. I just ordered a 9'6" steelhead rod for throwing jigs as my 7' just isn't getting the distance I want.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Pompano Rigs*

Ciouple of medium to light spinning rods, couple of three and a half to four foot sections of two inch, light wall PVC (one end cut on an angle), two or three pompano rigs (buy em cheap at Walmart), assorted pyramid sinkers 2 to 4 oz, fresh shrimp or dig your own sand fleas on the spot. Add patience. Couldn't be much simpler than that


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Compulsivehp, that is a great link that you shared! Thanks for the good read.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.my grandson loves to fish and I have a trip planned to go to Hatteras n.c. Trying for bluefin tuna.i would love to be with him surf fishing but had this trip planned since last June.my grandson will be on spring break and the family rented house for week in Pensacola area.
That pompano link was great and I sent him the link to read.
I will send a report how he did after vacation.thank you again and god bless you all for sharing. Tom


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys grandson did great with sand fleas and caught his first pompano thanks to you guys.my trip to OBX for tuna not as good.wind killed us a couple days and we ended up catching golden tile fish.good fish for dinner, ended up bottom fishing for tile,amber jacks,grouper,Rosey fish and only got one blackfin you can see pics on Godspeed charters.of course the day after we left outer banks a guy caught a 90 inch 366 lb bluefin tuna.we did get out twice but with wind blowing 25- 30 4 days in a row captain Dave said we picked the wrong week.maybe next year.thanks again you guys rock.


----------

